# 1st trip



## machzorton (Feb 20, 2012)

ive been planning my first trip for awhile and decided im going to start out small to see if its for me or not. im going to travelling by myself from the transcona yard in winnipeg MB, CAD to reddit, ON, CAD. i was wondering if anyone has been to either of these places and knew any tips about the yards. thanks


----------



## woodstack (Feb 20, 2012)

transcona yard is pretty mellow and easy


----------



## machzorton (Feb 20, 2012)

ok thanks. ill be checking it out over the next few months both day and night while i finish school.


----------



## Satch (Feb 21, 2012)

1st timer as well , Im going alone out of roseville yard but i havent done much research. Good idea? Bad idea? Rad idea? I am packed pretty light but ive only checked out the rail yard once. 

any feed back is welcome


----------



## machzorton (Feb 21, 2012)

or maybe for my first experience i should go from one yard in my city to another?


----------



## frzrbrnd (Feb 21, 2012)

machzorton said:


> or maybe for my first experience i should go from one yard in my city to another?


 
don't plan on it. once you're on a train, you're on it -- don't expect to be able to get off again until you're in another city. besides, if you're gonna do it, why not go all the way?


----------



## machzorton (Feb 21, 2012)

frzrbrnd said:


> don't plan on it. once you're on a train, you're on it -- don't expect to be able to get off again until you're in another city. besides, if you're gonna do it, why not go all the way?


yea i guess that wouldnt make sense if a train stopped 5 minutes after it started going.


----------



## frzrbrnd (Feb 21, 2012)

well, it certainly happens. but when it does, there's a chance that your train is breaking up, which is muy mal. or it could just be waiting for clearance, or whatever. but ideally you want to get on a train in a place where it's not going to have a bunch of stops before it really gets going. i imagine those are the places where it would be easiest to get caught, if someone was looking.


----------



## machzorton (Feb 21, 2012)

frzrbrnd said:


> ideally you want to get on a train in a place where it's not going to have a bunch of stops before it really gets going. i imagine those are the places where it would be easiest to get caught, if someone was looking.


again, that makes alot of sense, thanks. im currently checking out where i might end up if the train doesnt stop in reddit where im hoping it will. how long is the usual crew shift? 12 hours?


----------



## DoctorApocalypse (Feb 21, 2012)

Crew shift durations aren't a good indicator of when a train will stop, just look at a rail atlas and see what yards are along your route cos you're gonna stop at each one most likely.


----------



## machzorton (Feb 21, 2012)

ok looking into that now on google maps. do you usually stay in the same train car everytime you stop?


----------



## DoctorApocalypse (Feb 21, 2012)

Google maps != rail atlas  

Also if you did your homework and are riding something ridable that will let ya stay hidden, you should be able to stay on the same car until its time to bail or you get pulled off. But if you're gonna ride thru a particularly hot yard I'd recommend bailing vs riding thru just cos getting pulled always sucks.


----------



## machzorton (Feb 21, 2012)

havent found too much info on what cars to ride yet, but im sure ill figure out alot of shit once i get out and scope the yards myself


----------



## zhivago (Feb 21, 2012)

a hobo told me to break the brake line when you want the train to stop. this is a terrible idea i think.

it seems like, looking at my atlas, most crew changes are every what would be a 2-4 hour drive. hope that helps.

boyofmetal, if you dont mind me asking, what's your experience with hoppers? i've noticed the ones with a high lip on the platform would provide good cover but the ones without, unless you crawl in the grainerhole, you're pretty much out in the open. do you worry about riding those?


----------



## DoctorApocalypse (Feb 21, 2012)

Just crawl in the hole (giggity) when riding thru yards and urban areas and you should be good. As for breaking the brake line when you want the train to stop, that is a terrible idea and should be avoided at all costs.


----------



## zhivago (Feb 21, 2012)

thanks, i appreciate that. yeah, the brake line thing sounds like it would just make us all look bad and could cause a derailment so i'm not sure if he was fuckin with me or being serious.


----------

